# Best sand size for african cichlids



## Marcusas (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi, 
I'm planing to change my gravel substrate into sand, and I wanted to ask which size, and colour sand is the best for cichlids, my local fish store has only 3 options (0,1-0,3mm white, 0,4-1,2mm white, 0,8-2mm brown). Also which one is easyier to maintain? Been keeping cihlids for a year, they like to dig all the time, but I see that they dont like gravel  .
Ty for advice guys.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Many people, including me, like to use Caribsea Aragonite special grade sand. The special grade is just the right size for cichlids and it won't be blown and get into impellers. It also helps buffer your PH, which is a plus. It looks paler than what you see on this link. It's a nice off white with different slight variations in form and color.

https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/aragonit ... ibsea.html

I know many people also use pool filter sand, it's a lot cheaper but you have to make sure the grains aren't too small.


----------



## Marcusas (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you for advice


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say 20 grain. Pool filter sand is 20 grain. Not sure what the grain size is for Caribsea aragonite, but I am SURE it is more expensive than pool filter sand. It may or may not have any impact on your pH depending on what your tap water pH, GH and KH test results are.


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Marcusas said:


> Hi,
> I'm planing to change my gravel substrate into sand, and I wanted to ask which size, and colour sand is the best for cichlids, my local fish store has only 3 options (0,1-0,3mm white, 0,4-1,2mm white, 0,8-2mm brown). Also which one is easyier to maintain? Been keeping cihlids for a year, they like to dig all the time, but I see that they dont like gravel  .
> Ty for advice guys.


Hello Marcusas,

This may assist if you are working in metric sizes.

Pool Filter Sand, is specifically graded silicone quartz, .45-.55 mm in size, otherwise known commercially as #20 silica sand. You will find it to be clearly labeled Pool Filter Sand.

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Further to my last, Caribsea Aragonite special grade reef sand is typically 1.0 - 2.0mm grain according to their web site.

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Marcusas (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you guys. Then i will try pool filter sand, thank you very much for answers!


----------

